# Canoe EIT.UN Special Distribution



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

It appears there will be a special distribution in January 2022 of 44 cents per unit which appears to be a phantom distribution. Unit holders should carefully consider the tax consequences since this Distribution should likely be added to the ACB of the units.

December 22, 2021
*Canoe EIT Income Fund Announces 2021 Estimated Special Distribution*
CALGARY, Alberta, December 22, 2021 -- Canoe EIT Income Fund (“Canoe” or the “Fund”) (TSX - EIT.UN) announces a special distribution estimate for units of the Fund (“Units”).
Based on information prepared as of December 20, 2021, the Fund anticipates paying a special distribution (the “Special Distribution”) in the estimated amount of $0.44 per Unit.
The estimated Special Distribution will be payable to unitholders of record as of December 31, 2021, and will be paid on or about January 13, 2022.
The estimated Special Distribution will be paid via issuance of the same class of units of the Fund, and immediately thereafter, issued and outstanding units of the Fund will be consolidated such that the number of issued and outstanding units of the Fund will not change.
The Fund expects to issue a press release on or about January 10, 2022 confirming the final amount of the Special Distribution. The amount of the Special Distribution is an estimate only and may vary over time until December 31, 2021.


----------

